
News Corp employee lashes climate misinformation in Australian bushfire coverage - evolve2k
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/jan/10/news-corp-employee-climate-misinformation-bushfire-coverage-email
======
dhsysusbsjsi
Tomorrow: News Corp employee fired.

